# Thorn xtc??



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

Hi guys. A colleague of mine was out and about yesterday and walked past a skip with a bycicle inside. He spoke to the people who were filling the skip and asked if he could take it to wich they agreed. He wheeled the almost complete ( apart from saddle and seat post ) bike to our workplace and gave it to me. Kind of him. After a search on Google we found that it is a Thorn xtc. Steve freear? It needs a little Tlc. Anybody had much to do with thorn cycles? Should I keep and restore it or off it into the next skip I see??


----------



## Brains (2 Nov 2017)

Really ?

Photos or we dont believe you !


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

Give me a sec.....


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Nov 2017)

Wilson jr said:


> Hi guys. A colleague of mine was out and about yesterday and walked past a skip with a bycicle inside. He spoke to the people who were filling the skip and asked if he could take it to wich they agreed. He wheeled the almost complete ( apart from saddle and seat post ) bike to our workplace and gave it to me. Kind of him. After a search on Google we found that it is a Thorn xtc. Steve freear? It needs a little Tlc. Anybody had much to do with thorn cycles? Should I keep and restore it or off it into the next skip I see??


Don't know the model but Thorn make beautiful bikes. Respectfully suggest you don't skip it.


----------



## Brains (2 Nov 2017)

You might want to photo the serial number as well


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

Not sure how to upload a photo??. I' using my phone at the moment.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Don't know the model but Thorn make beautiful bikes. Respectfully suggest you don't skip it.


Quick google reveals xtc was bespoke, made to measure frame as opposed to my quality Taiwan built frame. Quite a find.


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)




----------



## Profpointy (2 Nov 2017)

I rather suspect it's been nicked at some point. The frame alone would have been six or seven hundred


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

Sorry for the rubbish photo. Only took the one. Will get some more tomorrow as the bike is still at work. It has rather snazzy frame coloured rack on the back. I'l get the frame number tomorrow too.


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

I do hope not. My friend said it looked like some garden clearing was going on so mabey the ownews were having some building work done. I' not sure.


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

So it's a keeper then?


----------



## Brains (2 Nov 2017)

What is the name on the top tube near the seat post ?


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

I think it is Steve freear?


----------



## Brains (2 Nov 2017)

Difficult to tell from the photos, but it looks like an MKII XTC, very early 2000's
At the time that bike was the mutts nuts (to use an expression of the time) expedition touring bike, no change from £2 grand on the road. 
It looks like it's even got the real Thorn rack on the back which cost well over £100 at the time
It also has a non standard paint job, which would have cost over £300 at the time 
The mud guards don't look original though and difficult to see if those are the original wheels

A few more photos would be good.

Bikes like that dont get put in skips, so presume someone someone is missing that bike.
As Thorn XTC's are as rare as hens teeth, it should be one call to SJSC to find the original owner.


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

Sjsc? So you think the bike could be stolen? Having had bikes stolen in the past I know the feeling of losing one. If I could find out I'd like to know if it is a stolen bike.


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

So I could be in possession of a stolen bike? How would I find this out? Sjsc? Would they be able to help?


----------



## Brains (2 Nov 2017)

Wilson jr said:


> I think it is Steve freear?



Steve Freer
Looks like he is local to the Midlands area and in the media business


----------



## Brains (2 Nov 2017)

Thorn Cycles are sold exclusively by SJSC (they are in effect the same company)

SJSC is here https://www.sjscycles.co.uk
Thorn is here http://www.thorncycles.co.uk/

They are based in Bridgewater in Somerset and sell arguably one of the worlds best touring bikes by mail order all over the world, each one is made to order.
Given the special paint job on the one you have I'd have thought it fairly easy to match to the original owner. 

The bikes also came in multiple sizes, like clothing, 
No point in keeping it if it's not your size


----------



## Brains (2 Nov 2017)

Here is the original brochure

http://web.archive.org/web/20070518003938/http://www.thorncycles.co.uk/xtc.html


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2017)

Wilson jr said:


> So I could be in possession of a stolen bike? How would I find this out? Sjsc? Would they be able to help?


Contact the local plod and ask if it’s been stolen. Give them the numbers off the B.B. I believe if it’s not claimed or reported stolen after a period you can keep it.
@Globalti will give you the exact details on this.


----------



## Wilson jr (2 Nov 2017)

I shall call them tomorrow and give frame number ect. Hopefully be able to contact original purchaser and get the low down.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2017)

Nice find.

Profpointy, why are we thinking it is stolen? It' probably been left in a garage for years and whoever is throwing it out thinks they have an old knackered bike worth nothing. That's what it looks like. Isnt that scenario more likely in this case?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2017)

Could be either nicked or as @steveindenmark says abandoned and left to rust, my 653 bike was given to Cyclemagic in Leicester for 'recycling' and that's a gorgeous frame.


----------



## hoopdriver (3 Nov 2017)

Either way that is a very interesting find. I have a similar vintage Thorn eXp which I bought from new in 1999 and yes, no change from £2000 at the time. I still have the bike, love it, ride it all the time. It has about 90,000 miles on it and looks good fr many thousands more. Thorn make great tourers.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (3 Nov 2017)

Great bikes the best bike I've owned so far I wont be putting mine in the skip I know that for sure! Hope you find out what's what with the bike and if it is stolen can be reunited with the owner


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Profpointy, why are we thinking it is stolen? It' probably been left in a garage for years and whoever is throwing it out thinks they have an old knackered bike worth nothing. That's what it looks like. Isnt that scenario more likely in this case?



tbh it does look some old 80s MTB. With the seatpost etc missing I could well believe someone thinking the only thing worth doing with it is putting it in the skip. Whatever else they are, Thorns are not blingy bikes. Mind it takes 5mins to google or list on eBay and let it finds it's own worth.


----------



## srw (3 Nov 2017)

Wilson jr said:


> I think it is Steve freear?



https://engineering.leeds.ac.uk/academic-industry-profiles/single/756/dr-steven-freear

See bottom of the page.

I'd suggest contacting him directly to see if the bike is his and he's missing it.


----------



## Wilson jr (3 Nov 2017)

Have spoken to director of thorn cycles this morning and he is on the case.


----------



## Steve Freear (3 Nov 2017)

Hi,
Robin at SJSC has alerted me to this post. I'm Steve Freear and it was my bike. It hasn't been stolen, so who ever has it is welcome to keep it and enjoy it. I purchased it in 2001 but it has barely been used for the last 5 years and has been kept outside under a bike cover, hence it probably needing some TLC.
I now live on a narrowboat and don't have room to store it, so now use a Brompton. I moved the boat from Cambridgeshire to Shropshire this year and had forgotten that I had left the bike at my old marina. It wasn't really viable to bring it back, so it was put in a skip at the marina where he was having a clear out. I had already taken the Brooks saddle off to use on the Brompton.
It was a really good bike and has been round New Zealand and done the end to end. 
Thanks for the honesty and concern from the finder.
I have also uploaded a photo of it at John O'Groats, to show it really was mine.
Steve Freear


----------



## Profpointy (3 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Nice find.
> 
> Profpointy, why are we thinking it is stolen? It' probably been left in a garage for years and whoever is throwing it out thinks they have an old knackered bike worth nothing. That's what it looks like. Isnt that scenario more likely in this case?



It could have been thrown out, but is a £1500 bike from a top-end supplier who supplies mainly enthusiasts, all that likely to be ending up in a skip ? It's a bit like finding a neglected Rolex in a skip - it could happen, but other explanations come to mind. Conceivable if an old gent had had it then it got dumped in a clear out by relatives maybe.


----------



## Crackle (3 Nov 2017)

I've just approved this post so it's a couple back in the thread but here is the original owners reply.....



Steve Freear said:


> Hi,
> Robin at SJSC has alerted me to this post. I'm Steve Freear and it was my bike. It hasn't been stolen, so who ever has it is welcome to keep it and enjoy it. I purchased it in 2001 but it has barely been used for the last 5 years and has been kept outside under a bike cover, hence it probably needing some TLC.
> I now live on a narrowboat and don't have room to store it, so now use a Brompton. I moved the boat from Cambridgeshire to Shropshire this year and had forgotten that I had left the bike at my old marina. It wasn't really viable to bring it back, so it was put in a skip at the marina where he was having a clear out. I had already taken the Brooks saddle off to use on the Brompton.
> It was a really good bike and has been round New Zealand and done the end to end.
> ...


----------



## Profpointy (3 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> I've just approved this post so it's a couple back in the thread but here is the original owners reply.....



Wow, a great result for the OP. Wish I'd bought an XTC instead of my Nomad. It was an extra £100 at the time, but at a kilo lighter would have suited me better. Whilst I do ride off road, and might have (though didn't) tour, I was never likely to off-road tour, so the lighter XTC would have been a better bet.


----------



## MacB (3 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> I've just approved this post so it's a couple back in the thread but here is the original owners reply.....



You ruin everything, there were internet warriors gearing up all over the place


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2017)

What a wonderful story and outcome.

I did think of getting one of those bikes once.


----------



## Wilson jr (3 Nov 2017)

Was nice talking to Steve and finding out the history of the bike. Glad I found the original owner. So it turns out somebody would put a thorn in the skip. . Thanks Steve. Take care.


----------



## swansonj (3 Nov 2017)

What a wonderful little episode that reflects well on all involved.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (3 Nov 2017)

Good find just goes to show depending on peoples circumstances sometimes they will throw a valuable bike away. What are your plans for the bike?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2017)

Fantastic news, enjoy your new Thorn.


----------



## Brains (3 Nov 2017)

Wilson jr said:


> Was nice talking to Steve and finding out the history of the bike. Glad I found the original owner. So it turns out somebody would put a thorn in the skip. . Thanks Steve. Take care.



What an amazing find! and a great history!

The next big question is: ...... Is it your size ?????? (Before you take a lot of winter evenings and a more than a few quid to get it back to it's original spec)

PS: What numbers would you suggest for the Lottery ?


----------



## Wilson jr (3 Nov 2017)

Going to replace anything that needs replacing and give it a good wash for starters. I do feel like it may be on the small side for my lanky self but wont know till its done. Then who knows. Mabey somebody will have the pleasure of owning it. Im just glad it didn't find its way to the scrap heap.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2017)

Wilson jr said:


> Going to replace anything that needs replacing and give it a good wash for starters. I do feel like it may be on the small side for my lanky self but wont know till its done. Then who knows. Mabey somebody will have the pleasure of owning it. Im just glad it didn't find its way to the scrap heap.


Just buy a 400mm seatpost, you can always have plenty in the frame if you sell it to a shortarse but that may give you enough room with it at 'minimum insertion'


----------



## Wilson jr (4 Nov 2017)

So. I gave the bike a good clean and lube today. Everything is in working order. Took it for a short ride and it rode nicely. But..... its not really my kinda bike. Would anybody be interested in owning it? I'd much rather somebody who would use and appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Paul R (31 May 2018)

Lucky boy, I have a hand built Thorn XTC and it's a great touring bike!


----------



## mmmmartin (31 May 2018)

I, and about a thousand others, want that bike.
The XTC is a well respected frame and anything by Thorn will last for donkeys years.
What size is it?


----------



## mmmmartin (31 May 2018)

And where in the country are you?


----------



## Wilson jr (4 Jun 2018)

mmmmartin said:


> And where in the country are you?


Hi. Sorry. Just seen your posts. It was a great bike. I used it over the winter to commute. It has now been rehomed with a nice chap called Peter from the south of the country. He has dropped me a few messages about his adventures on it and has nothing but praise for the old girl. Im glad it was rescued from the skip, happy to hear the history of the bike from the original owner, glad to have ridden it and am happy it' gone to a good home. Just wish I could find a 3t strada in a skip somewhere. .


----------

